# Book recommendation to brighten my spirits?



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I sure could use a personalized book recommendation...

I've been a bit down in the dumps recently....nothing serious, just temporary....but after reading The Thirteenth Tale I had planned to read Water For Elephants.  Both GREAT books, and I'm almost done with and 100% thoroughly enjoying The Thirteenth Tale!

However, because I'm in a little blue funk, I'm thinking I should read something a bit more pleasant just for now.  I love great writers who are blessed with the craft of making words sound like beautiful prose, but would prefer an escapist, lighter, happy read.  Does anything come to mind?  Something old-fashioned, homespun....never read the Mitford series....would that fit the bill?  Any other ideas?  Thanks


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

You might try Standing in the Rainbow by Fannie Flagg:


The news there is mostly good. It'll make you cry, but it's a happy cry. Not a "why did I listen to that person I HATE this book" cry. I think you'll know instinctively the kind of book I mean.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Fannie Flagg books always make me cry -- but you're right, it's a happy cry.

One of my fave romance novelists used to be Lavyrle Spencer, because she had a way of making even ordinary lives seem special and validating the simple quiet love stories:



I also recently enjoyed:


Not that there aren't non-romance feel goods, but my mind is currently a blank. I have errands to run shortly, so I'm sure I'll think of something good when I'm far away from a computer.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, this is great! You've given me an excuse to recommend one of my favorite books in 2008.



It's got it all: adventure on the high seas, good looking guys, historical fiction, and even...yes, an ending that makes you think there's hope for the future (not to give too much away). Enjoy!

L


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The Mitford series would totally fit the bill. My mother-in-law just recommended a book recently, one that my folks had given me a few years ago & I hadn't gotten around to reading yet. I think it would fit the bill as well...it's a departure from his usual legal/thriller novels...


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

There is another thread going here on The Book Corner  "Books that made you laugh".  There are a lot of good recommendations there.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Jan Karon is an AWESOME choice!!! "At Home In Mitford" is the first one. I have read the entire series in their entirety about 4 times now. They are upbeat, down home, feel good books: filled with easy humor and a touch of spirituality. I believe that this will fit your "Blues" bill.....please let me know what you decide!

I have the Mitford books that are available on Kindle on shoppingnotes.com to alert me when the price drops. I have all the DTB but I really would like them on Kindle as well.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I think The Eyre Affair is really fun


as is The Big Over Easy


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I love a good series you can get into. I have enjoyed the Mitford series over the years! I also recently found the Lumby series, of which there are 3 so far. Similar tone- small town, enjoyable characters.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

I would try the "Mossy Creek" books.  Fictionwise has them in a "multibook" format that will work with the Kindle.  I found them to be funny, heartwarming, and definitely spirit-lifting.  They will make you laugh and cry!!

Berni


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

The James Herriot series All Creatures Great and Small.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Recommended this on the other thread too.



It always make me laugh and want to be Mame.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

modkindle said:


> I think The Eyre Affair is really fun
> 
> 
> as is The Big Over Easy


Oh yeah! I like both of those, Modkindle. but it helps to read the first couple in the Thursday Next series (the eyre affair and lost in a good book) before reading The Big Over Easy. Otherwise they don't make any sense at all. But I love Jasper Fforde. Can't wait til his next book comes out....in SEPTEMBER. ugh.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

LDB said:


> The James Herriot series All Creatures Great and Small.


I loved all those books. I even liked the BBC show. Granville is my favorite minor recurring character of all time. (I have a list, it's complicated). I should absolutely go reread one. Now where did I see them last


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

LDB said:


> The James Herriot series All Creatures Great and Small.


Love those books - they're among the books I've told my daughters they "need" to read.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Love those books - they're among the books I've told my daughters they "need" to read.


I love them, too, but have developed an aversion to any book where animals die or I think they might die. I worked with abused animals for years, had to swallow down all the depression and ickiness, and now just avoid the whole thing. Plus I've lost 6 pets in 5 years(old age), so really a tender area.


----------



## kguthrie (Feb 23, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Love those books - they're among the books I've told my daughters they "need" to read.


My wife read these and she loved them.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  I didn't sign back on until this evening and I couldn't believe how kind all of you have been in responding with some great, feel-good reads!  I downloaded all the samples, so at least I'll be busy with sampling for a while!  

Such nice friends here on the board....thanks so much


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LDB said:


> The James Herriot series All Creatures Great and Small.


Oooh, great choice, LDB! i checked and it's not yet on Kindle, sigh. I'm going to add it to the "I Want this book On Kindle" list

Betsy


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Recommended this on the other thread too.
> 
> 
> 
> It always make me laugh and want to be Mame.


You're right! And there's a second one, "Around the World with Auntie Mame," which is almost as good!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I love them, too, but have developed an aversion to any book where animals die or I think they might die. I worked with abused animals for years, had to swallow down all the depression and ickiness, and now just avoid the whole thing. Plus I've lost 6 pets in 5 years(old age), so really a tender area.


I totally understand - I remember getting pretty verklempt at parts of those books - and warned my girls about that when I recommended them because (like me) they're both pretty tenderhearted when it comes to animals. (And God bless you for being able to do that kind of work - sometimes I think I'd like to do it but I don't think I could handle it...I'd end up being crazy cat & dog lady, taking them all home.)


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

I loved Q & A (Slumdog Millionaire). Really quick read and reminded me of Amelie which is my fave movie to watch when I'm down in the dumps.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Christopher Moore is great for laughs:


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I love them, too, but have developed an aversion to any book where animals die or I think they might die. I worked with abused animals for years, had to swallow down all the depression and ickiness, and now just avoid the whole thing. Plus I've lost 6 pets in 5 years(old age), so really a tender area.


Maybe it's selective memory but I don't remember the books as being sad books, just interesting and enjoyable. I may have to drag them off the shelf next time home and haul them around the country with me. I'll keep clicking for Kindle versions though.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm bookmarking for darker days.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

One of my all time favorite authors. Thorne Smith will bring a smile to your face.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

It's All About Me: The Melodramatic Life of a Message Board User--Sarah Bernhardt


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

chobitz said:


> Christopher Moore is great for laughs:


Thanks, will look into it.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I totally understand - I remember getting pretty verklempt at parts of those books - and warned my girls about that when I recommended them because (like me) they're both pretty tenderhearted when it comes to animals. (And God bless you for being able to do that kind of work - sometimes I think I'd like to do it but I don't think I could handle it...I'd end up being crazy cat & dog lady, taking them all home.)


Well, back then I had 4 dogs, 3 cats, and 2 guinea pigs -- plus I was always fostering litters of kittens, or puppies, or something. I think most people who work at shelters find their limits. We all had lots of pets and fosters, but we all had limits, because we had first hand experience with "collectors" -- people who really did not know when to say when.

As to handling it, coping mechanisms kick in to allow you to get through the day, and you learn when it's time to keep a little distance for your own well-being. I left because it was time, and because I really got to the point where I couldn't tamp down the sadness, which had been my main way to cope, but it was still the most rewarding job I'll probably ever have.



LDB said:


> Maybe it's selective memory but I don't remember the books as being sad books, just interesting and enjoyable. I may have to drag them off the shelf next time home and haul them around the country with me. I'll keep clicking for Kindle versions though.


Overall, I do think the stories are overwhelmingly positive and life-affirming. Not a sob-fest at all. There were some sadder outcomes though, and I just make it a policy to avoid the topic if at all possible. It's just the weirdest thing how I dealt with at all when I had to and when I left the job everything in me said, "No more!" I don't even get books like Marley and Me or the one about the cat and the library, because I kinda know how it will end.

That being said, always liked the Cleveland Amory books about his rescue cat, Polar Bear -- and since I see they haven't been Kindle-ized, I need to add them to the please click thread.

But, just checked and another one of my favorites is available:



Out of Harm's Way is the story of a woman who goes into flood/hurricane/disaster situations and rescues animals. There are some sad stories, but for the most part the stories are really heart-warming about the human-animal bond. The book is old enough to not cover Katrina, but there is a section about rescuing animals after the Exxon Valdez spill that was really memorable. It's a really rewarding read about the heroes risk their lives and make sure that people don't have to choose between leaving behind their pets or staying in the eye of the storm.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I think most people who work at shelters find their limits. We all had lots of pets and fosters, but we all had limits, because we had first hand experience with "collectors" -- people who really did not know when to say when.


My dog (she's in my avatar right now) came to me via a "collector" - two sisters had over 100 dogs in their 1200 sq ft house (inside and out). They were trying, but obviously two people can't adequately keep up with (and clean up after) 100 dogs. So the county finally went in, took most of them and I got her from one of the rescue groups who came in & took as many as possible from the county shelter. One of those things where I saw her pic on petfinder & said "That's my dog." I just knew. Had wanted a dog for 33 years, DH isn't a dog person. But he could see how seriously I felt about her, and gave in. And she's been the best little dog - truly the perfect fit for us. 
Thanks for the recommendations on the books - I'll check them out.


----------

